# 200 Questions



## ewaustin (Aug 30, 2005)

Hey Guys, I'm new to the audi thing, but I might be picking up an '89 200 turbo quattro in the nearish future. 
Where can I look to learn about these cars and these engines? I know the 5cyl have a reputation of being damn near bullet-proof.
Is there an FAQ or something somewhere? Are there any other audi-specific forums I should read up on? I've been told about motorgeek already, and am awaiting my registration confirmation. 
Thanks in advance,
-Eric


----------



## babydoll8302 (Mar 28, 2005)

you can check out dtwaudi.com matter infact my fiance and i just sold our 200tq to my brother any questions let me know. [email protected] is my email address. That forum to is a very good source to get info on any audi you want to know about we currently own a audi v8. we also can install chips too if you know anyone that interested email me.



_Modified by babydoll8302 at 1:04 PM 6-19-2006_


----------

